# Pink crypt ID



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Thoughts? Doesn't seem like pink panther/flamingo to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

The leaf shape isn't like PF. The color is nice..but not like PF either. The leafs also being different color...almost like it was green,then turned color under more light or Co2.
Mail order plant?


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Stan510 said:


> The leaf shape isn't like PF. The color is nice..but not like PF either. The leafs also being different color...almost like it was green,then turned color under more light or Co2.
> 
> Mail order plant?


Agreed with what you said, I'm truly unsure of what species this is. I bought it from my lfs, they did not know what species it is either. They said it just popped up in one of their tanks one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

BrysonZheng said:


> They said it just popped up in one of their tanks one day.


Cryptocoryne sp. "Audrey 2"


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Gerald said:


> Cryptocoryne sp. "Audrey 2"


I can't find anything online  care you post some links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry -- that was a joke. "Audrey 2" is the human-eating, talking, dancing Venus Flytrap in the movie "Little Shop of Horrors". She mysteriously appeared in a plant shop during a solar eclipse, presumably from outer space. If you've ever heard "Feed Me Seymour" that's the movie the quote comes from.


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Gerald said:


> Sorry -- that was a joke. "Audrey 2" is the human-eating, talking, dancing Venus Flytrap in the movie "Little Shop of Horrors". She mysteriously appeared in a plant shop during a solar eclipse, presumably from outer space. If you've ever heard "Feed Me Seymour" that's the movie the quote comes from.


Ohhhhh haha I'm a bit too young to catch that reference. Damn, had me thinking that you had the ID.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

If you can grow the new Crypt emergent in a terrarium (or in very shallow water) you might get a flower, which will help in identifying the species. A guy in my local club uses large plastic soda bottles cut in half and then taped back together. It's a beaultiful plant -- I'd love to know what it is.


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Gerald said:


> If you can grow the new Crypt emergent in a terrarium (or in very shallow water) you might get a flower, which will help in identifying the species. A guy in my local club uses large plastic soda bottles cut in half and then taped back together. It's a beaultiful plant -- I'd love to know what it is.


I might just try that as the plant had 3 baby plants. Could you find out what he uses for substrate?i do suppose that it varies from crypt to crypt though as some species prefer acidic and others basic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Any update on this? I know that C. legroi (I *think* it is a subgroup of C. walkerii - ?) can show varying shades of green to pink, dependent on light levels, and the leaf width would fit with C. legroi. Do the young leaves show more pink, then dull to grayish green? I had C. legroi a few years back, and it would tease me with those young pink leaves, but they didn't stay that color as they matured.


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Jane of Upton said:


> Any update on this? I know that C. legroi (I *think* it is a subgroup of C. walkerii - ?) can show varying shades of green to pink, dependent on light levels, and the leaf width would fit with C. legroi. Do the young leaves show more pink, then dull to grayish green? I had C. legroi a few years back, and it would tease me with those young pink leaves, but they didn't stay that color as they matured.


I think the pink had to do with the shop's water parameters. In my care, it stays greenish brown with some barely visible striping. It could very well be legroi from what I see online but my specimen just melted  I'll have to grow it back out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh no!

Sadly, that too would fit w/ legroi; it's sturdy when settled in, but REALLY hates any change. But it will come back well from a rhizome.

Wow, now I'm wondering about the shop's water parameters. If viable long-term, the folks who love red-red-red plants would like to know their secret, LOL!


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Jane of Upton said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Sadly, that too would fit w/ legroi; it's sturdy when settled in, but REALLY hates any change. But it will come back well from a rhizome.
> 
> Wow, now I'm wondering about the shop's water parameters. If viable long-term, the folks who love red-red-red plants would like to know their secret, LOL!


Hahaha for sure! I never asked them but I could the next time I stop by! Hopefully my crypt rebounds soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

[mention]Jane of Upton [/mention]








Here's one of the babies from the mother plant. 








Here's the melted mother plant (

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

An actual ID relies on the flower, of course. And Crypts are notoriously changeable, depending on conditions, and like other aroids, even the lineage from original collection material can show as different "forms". 

When I had C. 'legroi', I don't recall having the striation type markings on the leaves, but that doesn't mean much. 

Whatever it is, I hope it rebounds nicely for you - its a very attractive plant, with nicely shaped leaves on relatively short petioles. 

*fingers crossed" for you!
-Jane


----------

